# Jasmine Kidded



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jasmine had triplet does this morning. I was in my car packing down the driveway and check one last time and there she was pushing a red doeling out. Then she had 2 more traditional does. The smaller one has a red spot under her belly. They weighed
Big Traditional 8.10 pounds
Little Traditional 7.4 pounds
Red 5.11 pounds

















I will post more after work. I was supposed to be there almost 2 hours ago.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:leap: :stars: 

Wow they are gorgeous!!!! Congratulations! Now JB will have playmates! Such a wonderful delivery with triplets!!! :hi5:


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

So precious!!!!! Have you named them yet? The red one reminds me of little Ann from the movie where the red fern grows


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Aww how adorable!! and 3 girls!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

congrats i like the red one


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AWWWW Roger they are precious!! CONGRATS!!!! You can send that lil red one here!!!!  So glad you got girls from her, and WOW 3 girls at that! Jasmine was full of surprises!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful!  Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are so cute....congrats........ :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Adorable! So lucky for three girls! They look like they'll grow up big and strong.

I'm also interested to see what you decide to name them


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute kids.. Grats :thumb:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats Roger! We're Expecting babies within the next few weeks!
Can't wait!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Adorable girls Roger!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They're cute! Too bad she couldn't have at least one buck for showing!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Awww....So cute!!!!  
I like the little red doe kid...she's really pretty! :thumbup: 

Wow!! THREE girls! Lucky you!!! :drool: 
Congrats!!! :hug: :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

super! Love the different sizes of them all.!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:leap: :leap: MORE PICTURES :leap: :leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, everyone the babies are doing well poor jasmine looks like I have not fed her in months but she is on full hay and some grain morning and night now that the kids are born.I have a fairgrounds board meeting tonight and I have a 4-H livestock auction tomorrow so I will not get much time with the babies booo. Then we are supposed to have snow Thursday. Well The big traditional is a little weak in the back legs like she flexes them the wrong way in spots. and of course I have no BoSe. I will see how they look tomorrow because JB had that problem but it fixed on its own. They are all little piggy's now that they are up and walking more tonight I am wondering if I didn't mess the scale up with the smaller traditional because she is closer to reds size. It is like we have 2 small and one big. Right now my favorite is small traditional she has two brown spots on her inner thighs. She has those long legs and it probably the longest body but she could use some width. I would say after the fair we will sell atleast 1 if not 2 of these does because we really don't triplet does carrying the same blood with this small of herd. It is bad enough that I have Faith, Joy, and Hope (granddam, dam, granddaughter). I only have the 7 adult/yearling does. We will see how things go and how these does grow and change. It will be fun to have them all in the same class at the fair though. Well that is the update for tonight. Oh and Sky doesn't look like she is any where near kidding so maybe she took on her next heat? But she was the only one I saw mount and Sunday would have been 150 days for her. Last year she went on day 149. Jasmine went on her due date, and Joy was 6 days early. I will try to get more pictures between work and my meeting tomorrow. Their colors have lightened some now that they are dry.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so glad they are doing so well Roger, Congrats again!  You all will have a blast with them, and you'll definitely have plenty of time to decide who you want to keep. Plus it would be a while before they could be bred, and if you still have both your bucks at that time, then you have a choice of who gets what buck. Lots of fun


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad that everyone is doing well... :thumb: 

No Bo-se....do you know another breeder... that may have a 1/4cc to a 1/2 cc... depending on how big the kid is...so you can give the baby? Also.. you can put braces on the leg(s) to help ..... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You could get some selenium tablets and vit e gel caps. Thought I'd mention that. We had to do that once with Madison's brother whom we suspected was starting to get deficient, perked him right up. Now we use the selenium e gel and it seems to work great for us. Good to keep on hand especially if you run out of Bo-Se or can't get any.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope her legs straighten out for you! I wish i could get triplet does...grr


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on the girls! I hope the one straightens up for you.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

soooooo cute! Congrats Roger! :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is a 1 day old baby picture








From left to right they now have names lets see if anyone gets the reference. First is Jan and she is middle in size but think about that as middle in age. Next is Cindy and she is the smallest or youngest. Last is Marsha she is the biggest or oldest.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh and by the way Marsha's legs are completely fine now.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

The Brady Bunch????? :slapfloor: 

They are very beautiful, I love Cindy's colour.


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

They are beautiful and all different ... just gorgeous.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :hi5: that is terrific.... they are really beautiful.... 



> The Brady Bunch????? :slapfloor:


 :ROFL:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

They are adorable!! I love the red one. Congrats!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are so cute! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The reason behind the Brady bunch is I come from a blended family. My mom has 2 girls and me and my step dad has 2 boys and 1 girl. We go boy, girl, boy, girl, boy, girl. So we have always joked about being the Brady bunch and when my sisters thought about it they thought that would be cool for the girls names. Thanks everyone Jan has 2 big red spots in her back inner thighs which is cool. Marsha has 1 red spot on her right front lower leg too.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I think those names are perfect! You should name your boys Greg, Peter & Bobby (change Nubians' name :wink: )


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Love the names! :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

HHF- I said that also but the boys are the ones the kids get to name and i don't think they wouls agree with those names. Nubian will get a real name once we decide who is showing him.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable baby girls!! Congrats on a easy healthy delivery!

LOVE their names too :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

i love the red one!


----------

